# ooooooo hello people :-p



## weestar21

wooooow new cool web well done you guys :D 

Thanks for inviting me imi :D 

anyway just out of the blue why is their a new one or is it a case of dont ask?

 

take care all 
love Jean & girls
xxxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Lots of tweaking was done last night - My poor OH :lol: Lot's more to be done.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/icon_wave.gif xx Hope you well - Not spoke on MSN for a wee while.

Jean I went & had a look around at other forums & really theres nothing there but cluttered spaces & cluttered message boards so thought why not!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Jean! Glad theres another Scottish gal, theres too many of that Warrington lot about! (lol im only joking!)


----------



## HB

Ooooooooooooo hey Jean!!!!!

*waves*

xox


----------



## Imi

You wanting a slap hun?? lol

:D


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*


----------



## Jo

Hiya hunniehttps://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/wave.gif


----------



## weestar21

thanks everyone for the welcome i lost the addy for this and just found it on imi's contact name :lol: THANKS IMI....lol

ive had about 3pms on the pregnancy forum for this addy girls so well done everyone for creating this fab site :D 

looks like their will be at least 3 newbies come the end of today *jumps and dances*

hope you are all keeping well girlies and all your LO are all wee crackers :D 

take care everyone and will speak to youall very soon

love and hugs
Jean, Adele and Colby (she can say dadda and hiya :shock: :shock: )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HB

_Awwww Colby's so cute!!!
Well done Colby!!!
Glad you found us again!! hehe!!

xox_


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey hun *waves like a crazy woman*


----------



## weestar21

*waves back like a crazy mum of 2* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mummy_of_two

Hey there weestar how are you hun?


----------



## weestar21

im stressed but good thanks :lol: 

sorry that post i put hope you didnt think i was making fun i didnt realise we had someone on here with a username mum of 2 so dont take nottice of that post :lol: :lol: 

hows you and the kids hun??


----------



## mummy_of_two

Thats ok. Yeah im not to bad the kids are great. To be honest i cant wait to move out of the inlaws its driving me nuts but there is nothing in our area suitable (ie renting) and the council cant help us its so frustrating :juggle:


----------



## Wobbles

Crikey why can't teh council help?

You have 2 kids obviously - Pregnant again or am I thinking of someone else?

Private can be costly on the first month with deposit & rent in advance but its worth being skint that month in the end!


----------



## Arcanegirl

The council want you to be homeless on their doorstep before they will help you!


----------



## mummy_of_two

Its someone else your thinking of wobbles our council our useless though told us we are better of renting we are 45th on the coucil list but the trouble is rental prices in our are a pricey.


----------



## Wobbles

Where do you live hun?

Also can you find out if theres a bidding scheme in your area? You bid for council property online - My mate does it in London :shock:


----------



## mummy_of_two

Never heard of that? :? I live in cromer, norfolk hun. We are right on the coast and very touristy this place is ideal for people who want a place by the sea.


----------



## Arcanegirl

im doing that for warrington. They still catagorise you though. Were at the bottom cat :(


----------



## weestar21

please dont rent privatly sorry to moan again but we have been in private let for 2 years and trying to get a house were being evicted on the 25th of this month and the council still wont help us untill our bags are packed and were camping on their door step :roll: 

i hate the council no wonder when ever you go into they places they are behind glass windows grrrrrrrr


----------



## mummy_of_two

Last year we were letting with watsons our local estateg agents but the place became to pricey and wasnt ideal enough for us anymore as we are living with the inlaws we really cant wait to find somewhere and the council told us that we are better of renting anyway :x


----------

